# What was this website made with?



## OfMikeandMen (Mar 21, 2013)

Was this website made with WordPress?

Austin Wedding Photographer ? Photographers in Austin | The Life You Love Photography »

I like the layout and how the index is a blog, etc. I was just wondering for future investments.


----------



## dutcheagle (Mar 21, 2013)

Yup Wordpress


<meta name="generator" content="WordPress 3.3.2" />


----------



## runnah (Mar 21, 2013)

Crafted from the finest internets. 

Wordpress. You can see it in the source code.


----------



## KmH (Mar 21, 2013)




----------

